# What are these?



## tomer.baron (Jan 31, 2013)

Sorry if a double post, I can't see the other one.

What are these? Just popped up in my viv overnight. I have no livestock in the tank. Spider eggs? I removed the leaf but not sure if there are others.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

